# Moebius and color directions??



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I saw an open box of Nossy today and WOW!! love it  couldn't get one cuz its too close to xmas  

*QUESTION:* *Did having color instructions add much to the kits cost? As a builder.. I could easily do with out that kind of extra.*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahh that kit is made by Monarch. I'm sure the color intructions did add a little to the cost of the kit. Everything costs money LOL. But it was probably less than 25 cents, I'm just guessing here. The kit is very affordable, so I see no reason to try and cut costs. Some things are worth a an extra quarter ...imho


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I look at those color instructions as a "value added" item, like the additional paperwork and certificates you get with a collectible. It's a nice detail that says the company wants to give you the best purchasing experience possible. The Polar Lights clear accessories were in that same category - not necessary but adds to the product.

Personally I think it was a great idea - kudos the the Monarch team!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Were they offset-printed? 'Cause if they were just run off a color printer like the Canon in our printshop at work, I can't see them costing much at all.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

There's still the extra cost of paying the/an artist for full color artwork. B&W printing is cheaper...and B&W artwork is too.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

One way to look at it...Lets say the kit would be 21.00 or less w/o the color sheet, fancy box etc...it would be better for the younger builders pocket money and more parents would have less hesitation.

I'm all gear for the old Aurora image and all but when we are trying to keep the hobby alive and kicking ...should we be going for the extras? 

Just a thought....now I need to take some asprin, watch some TV and work on a model cuz thinking really hurts!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, if your concern is getting the youngsters interested, then I'd think color instructions would be a definite plus! Pretty colors might help grab their attention.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Well, if your concern is getting the youngsters interested, then I'd think color instructions would be a definite plus! Pretty colors might help grab their attention.


 I agree, and even with a cheap thin cardboard box and b/w instructions, I bet it would only make the kit a dollar or two cheaper. I bet a nickle if revell put this kit out, they would cut thier cost by going as cheap as possible, but the retail price would have been the same. One of the main differences between a big company and a smaller one.I think Monarch and Moebius are both trying to put out the best possible quality product for the cheapest retail price they can...Whereas a big company would put out the cheapest product for the highest price possible..My hats off to both these new companys..


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

ShadOAB said:


> There's still the extra cost of paying the/an artist for full color artwork. B&W printing is cheaper...and B&W artwork is too.


Depends on Gary's Makatura's agreement with Scott, but with the printing being done in China, cost difference could be negligible.

Bottom line, the price is in line with Polar Light's original-tooled offerings, and Scott sold out his order, so obviously the kit wasn't overpriced.

It was a good idea.

Otto - I'm in full agreement with you.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The style & quality is definately there...no doubt about it. 

Hats off to both Monarch and Moebius.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm selling my Dr. J for $23 and Nossey for $24, so they're comprible in price, despite the colour instruction sheet. It's not like the $35-$45 for PL kits, so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Just picked this kit up last night and I can honestly say that with all due respect to PL, this is the closest thing to purchasing a brand new Aurora kit I have ever seen. Everthing is just right, the box, parts breakdown, plastic color, pose, base shape and composition, level of detail...if I didn't know any better I would have beleived it WAS produced by Aurora.

The color instructions would be the only give away. And I personally think it is a nice touch. Even the instruction illustrations scream (no pun intended) AURORA!

As for getting young folks into modeling...I think the subject matter would elude them. No, this is definitely meant for the hardcore Aurora enthusiast, and in that capacity it fills the bill...in spades!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Some of you guys seem to be short sighted.What played a fairly important part that was responsible for Aurora selling their kits was surely the art on the box tops.Don't worry about the young people getting money these days,since many of them are spoiled rotten with their expensive video games and fancy toys.A colorful box art and instruction sheet will only attract them more to the hobby.And last but not least,would you prefer a good meal presented to you on a silver platter,or on a garbage can lid.Although we might settle for less,the extras,that we want to admit it or not to ourselves,really enhances positively the building of this kit.It's not a dollar or two that will really make a difference.Resin kit prices for these same figures would be another story.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Even in the old Aurora hey days, I often checked out the instruction sheet with the build up at the end and wondered what it looked like in color! Monarch may have had this same thought and acted on it! Hats off to them!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Yea, its like a new and improved Aurora. The box quality is about the same, but the instuction sheet in high grade color paper,done in the exact aurora style , (even down to the glue add) is a big improvement. The parts fit is nigh flawless. The only thing I puttied was the seam at the collar. And between his legs. The Flat spot you cant see! No gaps, perfect likeness. Aurora only made a few kits with this high of quality sculpting. And even then, the seams and gaps are harder to deal with. Aurora IS back! Better than ever!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

This really is an incredible kit. Someone had 25 of them on eBay for a $19 BiN and $6 shipping. I got the last one he had.

The way it's selling, I hope Monarch is willing to make another run at some point.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Most likely Monarch would make another run even before a total sellout.If they sold like hotcakes,of course.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i wonder if kids sit around and try and figure out how to get us old guys into playing video games . 
look , they've got their interests and i've got mine . hobbies are very personal things and each picks what turns ones wheels . 
Monarch and Mobius are hittin' 'em out of the park with what's being put out .and looking at the box art for the upcoming Fly and Invisible Man kits , i'm stoked ! 
as to the extra cost of putting out color inst. sheets i'd bet it was pennies per kit .
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Heck, I used to color in my instruction sheets with colored pencils!

I even remember cutting the pictures of the individual parts out of my batmobile instructions and gluing them together into a kind of a flat paper kit. :lol:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You mean they actually let you have sharpened pencils ?? :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They were supposed to be _sharp_?!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats why I love this place....*NO other hobby board* is this relaxed with a good healthy mix of info, great builds, loads of talant and plenty of decent humor.

*SO SAY WE ALL!*


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Heck, I used to color in my instruction sheets with colored pencils!
> 
> I even remember cutting the pictures of the individual parts out of my batmobile instructions and gluing them together into a kind of a flat paper kit. :lol:


Were they those little stubby plastic scissors? Mmm, ....how nuch of the paste did you eat ??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> Mmm, ....how nuch of the paste did you eat ??


 Not quite enough to cause dain bramage.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

We'll be the judge of that !


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just recieved my Nossies today from Steve/Cultman,. WOW ! just like the old days. No shrink wrap or bag but the sculpt, molding and fit look great, almost feels like Christmas. Might not get to him for a bit but sure eager to!!

OOPS, near forgot. LOVE those colored instructions.

Thanks Monarch !!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

in the olden days, the box cost more than the plastic within. i dont know whether that is still true. it does put an intersting perspective on the color instructions... and remember guys, if it costs the manufacturer 25 cents extra, that means it costs the retail customer at least 2 bucks.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I like the color sheet, looks very impressive. I wondered about its value-add vs. cost as the thread questions. I asked my 8 year-old how he liked it. Of course he prefered color and we both felt it would help him or any aged beginner with building this kit. I like the sheet as simply a value-addon, but as a tool to help beginners get deeper into our sport, it could be a priceless part of the kit. Great job Monarch!!


----------

